# Thank you...



## inarut

I have been reading this forum for a long time. As much as I have found it to be helpful, and without a doubt interesting since I love reading and learning all I can about relationships and the dynamics involved, I have also found that reading here is now doing me more harm than good. Yet, I cant seem to pull myself away. I find reading here triggers and validates my fears and insecurities making me so much more untrusting and suspicious. Not the grounds for building a positive and fulfilling relationship. I really need to hear and focus on the success stories...so please keep them coming....


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I've read a # of posters say this same thing....they mention the "triggers" - how this can negatively affect , give rise to questioning their spouses... a few have recommended hopping over to the *social section* to get a break from the seriousness on these other boards...so you can goof off a little.. just a thought. 

Tam is very addicting ~ I can so relate [email protected]$%


----------



## Ikaika

Not that I am looking for a fan base, far from it. I would prefer to shy from the light of day, but follow along on my blog in this section. You won't find a perfect marriage but you will find one that I think is there for the long haul. Marriage does not just happen. And, not everyone who is on TAM is here for the dire reasons often spelled out in other forums. 

Just trying to be a lonely voice in the desert.


----------



## inarut

drerio said:


> Not that I am looking for a fan base, far from it. I would prefer to shy from the light of day, but follow along on my blog in this section. You won't find a perfect marriage but you will find one that I think is there for the long haul. Marriage does not just happen. And, not everyone who is on TAM is here for the dire reasons often spelled out in other forums.
> 
> Just trying to be a lonely voice in the desert.


I have read your story I don't expect perfection but yes it's comforting to see that there are those who make it through the ups and downs and come out of in tact and sometimes stronger for it. Most of what's here is downright scary and disheartening ....it's life I know , it happens but when you read too much of it you start to take it for what's normal even expected to a degree . I have to remember that's not true and there is another side to all this.

SA....I read a lot but not a regular poster. Have read a bit in social and they are like old friends there. Don't feel like I fit there but thank you for the suggestion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

inarut said:


> SA....I read a lot but not a regular poster. Have read a bit in social and they are like old friends there. *Don't feel like I fit there* but thank you for the suggestion.


I feel the same...I am completely and utterly a dumb blonde with the sort of humor that is going on in many of those threads... one poster told me to give likes when I can't get the joke/ they stump me...... I'd be liking every post I read!! It's really not my cup of tea. 

I analyze too much (and enjoy it).....so that stuff flies over my head.. we all have our place I suppose... 

I have thought of doing a thread in this section on how my husband has had such a big impact on my life...there was a time in my youth...I hated people, they all seemed ugly to me...then I met him....because of him, his treatment...I grew to believe in lasting love...he is like a daily inspiration of what it's supposed to be...I know I am a better person, wife, Mother, friend because of his influence & his walking beside me all these years...

I often feel had I married another, a very good chance I would not have the positive outlook I have today... in regards to Marriage, Love and what is truly lasting.


----------

